# Компрессия, вернее её отсутствие



## ya_rus (24 Ноя 2016)

В Рубине упала компрессия. Предположительно в левой руке клапаны не держат, призвуков нет. Рубину не один десяток лет. Можно что-либо сделать или "тело" на вынос?


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Ноя 2016)

А Вы где территориально?

Рубины мной многократно чинены, никто не жалуется.  Нет там непреодолимых преград.

Тело на выброс- не надо, инструменты неплохие для обучения. Дайте мастеру на диагностику, там видно будет.


----------



## ya_rus (25 Ноя 2016)

Спасибо за отклик! Я в Амурской области.Если в Европейской части мастеров не густо, то у нас... Муз. школу закончил в 1968 году. Использую баян как инструмент для поддержки памяти в надлежащем состоянии и моторика рук, пальцев не последнее дело. Один Рубин сгубил пытаясь добраться до клапанов, со вторым та же история, но внутрь сейчас не лезу, пусть пока будет так, а там может быть другое приобрету. При игре беда в том, что не хватает воздуха для муз.фразы. В самом неподходящем месте смена меха. На сколько я понимаю механика левой руки сложна в ремонте? До клапанов добраться проблема?


----------



## glory (25 Ноя 2016)

Почитайте на "Мир баяна", там, если мне не изменяет память, рассматривали левую "Рубина" и способы ремонта...
Вкратце скажу- не столько сложно поменять подушки на клапанах, сколько сложно откремповать механику под новую толщину подушек


----------



## VikVlDem (25 Ноя 2016)

ya_rus писал:


> До клапанов добраться проблема?


Делал пару раз. Просто отделите мех, снимите басовые резонаторы - и клапаны перед Вами. Нажимаем кнопку, клапан отходит - и делайте! (Механику трогать и не надо).


----------



## ya_rus (25 Ноя 2016)

Спасибо, ребята, за советы.Будем пробовать.


----------



## ya_rus (25 Ноя 2016)

К стати! В загубленном Рубине резонаторы снять не удалось. Приклеены очевидно были на века.


----------



## levsha34 (25 Ноя 2016)

Переклейка клапанов в левой механике Рубина возможно только если разобрать механику. Со стороны резонаторов делать не рекомендую - загубите еще один инструмент. Попробуйте для начала снять4 крайних ряда механики, они пристегнуты замочками и снимаются целиком одним блоком. Если после снятия этого блока дуть перестанет, то еще можно обойтись регулировкой, но для Вас это тоже будет сложновато. Ремонт - лучшее средство, цена вопроса несколько тысяч и два дня работы.


----------



## VikVlDem (25 Ноя 2016)

levsha34 писал:


> Переклейка клапанов в левой механике Рубина возможно только если разобрать механику.  Попробуйте для начала снять4 крайних ряда механики, они пристегнуты замочками и снимаются целиком одним блоком.


В первой модели Рубина механика не снимается, поэтому и делается проще всего со стороны резонаторов. Если делать аккуратно, ничего не загубишь.  В Рубине-5 и дальше таких проблем нет, там всё доступно.


----------



## ya_rus (26 Ноя 2016)

А в чём причина? Ослабли пружинки, которые прижимают клапаны или иное?


----------



## levsha34 (26 Ноя 2016)

В первой модели рубина еще проще разобрать и переклеить со стороны механики.Да она не снимается, но никто не запрещает её разобрать до основания. Кировская механика не так проста как кажется. Может и можно переклеить со стороны резонаторов, НО клапана останутся не чищеными от старого клея,отрегулировать басовые клапана сложно, выставить зазор между басовыми клапанами неудобно,выставить линию выборных толкателей тоже неудобно.Короче, лечить гланды через. ..пу как-то не совсем правильно.


----------



## glory (26 Ноя 2016)

Денис, сложно, не удобно, да, лечить гланды.. Но не невозможно.. И почистить достаточно качественно тоже можно - паяльником. ПВА в разогретом виде, не скажу что легко, но счищается через те же отверстия.. 
Можно отнести как вариант категории ремонта. Хотите качественно и красиво - полная разборка с разгибом тяг и с'емом валиков.. (Тяги лучше сразу менять, потому как лопаются. И запас клапанов надо иметь - усики, бывает, отламываются..)
Хотите дешевле - чистим паяльником через отверстия и клеем через них же заранее подготовленные и вырезанные по шаблону подушки..
Угадай, что чаще выбирают?


----------



## Kuzalogly (26 Ноя 2016)

*glory*, glory/ писал:


> чистим паяльником через отверстия и клеем через них же заранее подготовленные и вырезанные по шаблону подушки..
> Угадай, что чаще выбирают?


Выбираем Дремель с удлинителем и ворсистыми насадками. И с отсосом продуктов шлифовки строительным пылесосом с переходниками. Через соседние очки деки.


----------



## ya_rus (26 Ноя 2016)

Спасибо, ребята! Убедили на покупку нового аппарата!


----------



## glory (26 Ноя 2016)

Вот те раз... В 10101-й раз убеждаюсь, что не так страшна эта работа, как люди боятся монотонности и кропотливости... А ведь не сложнее, чем по 4 часа в день заниматься...
И потом.. А где гарантия, что на новом поролон не дохлый? Не получится вариант- "пора покупать новую машину - на этой уже пепельница полная.."
.


----------



## glory (26 Ноя 2016)

Да, совсем забыли... Был вопрос - в чем причина.. А мы начали обсуждать способы ремонта...
Дело в том,  что на любом "Рубине" с возрастом (причём не обязательно большим) с вероятностью 98% поролон на клапанах и в правой и в левой пропадает. Становится либо рыхлым - и тогда лайка клапана просто отлетает, либо клейким - и тогда лайка влипает, компрессия пропадает, баян слегка фонит - Ваш случай...


----------



## ya_rus (26 Ноя 2016)

glory (26.11.2016, 17:43) писал:


> баян слегка фонит - Ваш случай...


 Верно!Шипит воздух только из одного места.Очевидно сгнило всё.


----------



## levsha34 (26 Ноя 2016)

Насчет шипит надо точно посмотреть, бывает по периметру деки небольшая щель и будет казаться, что все клапана травят.Менять инструмент на другой не вижу никакого смысла, если баян нравится и звучит - надо ремонтировать и забыть про проблему.Насчет разборки механики - снимаю только 12 сцепок, больше ничего не разгибаю, да и сцепки почти не разгибаю - все остаются целые. Усики на клапанах вообще не понятно зачем разгибать, не нужно. Да сложновато...первый раз , но результат оправдан.
Как правило первыми начинают пропускать басовые клапана и до них сложнее добраться.


----------



## glory (26 Ноя 2016)

Если усики на клапанах не разгибать, т.е. не снимать клапан, тогда без разницы разбирать механику -клеять, или через окна не разбирая клеять. Смысл в том чтобы обрезать подушку под клапан...


----------



## levsha34 (26 Ноя 2016)

glory писал:


> Если усики на клапанах не разгибать, т.е. не снимать клапан, тогда без разницы разбирать механику -клеять, или через окна не разбирая клеять. Смысл в том чтобы обрезать подушку под клапан...


я просто клапана целиком вынимаю и выкладываю на стол, очень удобно


----------



## Евгений51 (26 Ноя 2016)

levsha34/ писал:


> glory писал:Если усики на клапанах не разгибать, т.е. не снимать клапан, тогда без разницы разбирать механику -клеять, или через окна не разбирая клеять. Смысл в том чтобы обрезать подушку под клапан...я просто клапана целиком вынимаю и выкладываю на стол, очень удобно
> Наклейте новый паралон. Его ведь в Рубинах целого не осталось. За лето я несколько штук восстановил. Это часа три работы. В левой через окошки. Пинцетом достаём лайку. потом на середину капаем момент, чтобы не испачкать края окошек. Вставляем , ждём пару дней. Только аккуратно, чтобы не повредить расположение клапанов. Удачи.


----------



## glory (26 Ноя 2016)

Ну-ну... Часа три, говоришь.. Капнуть момента...  Пинцетом достаем лайку... 
 Ну вот так это точно лечить только не гланды, а наоборот геморой через гланды. Уж извини...
Только говорили про чистку клапанов.. Тут чистить получается не надо.. (Три часа, Карл!)
А как момент ведёт себя с поролоном со временем, не в курсе? Есть подозрение что способствует разложению.. И что это за "МОМЕНТ" что ждать надо пару дней? Инструкцию хоть на тюбике почитайте...
Вообще, уж извините, есть подозрение что на самом деле Вы довольно далеки от этой работы... Уж извините... Хотя чего извиняться?


----------



## ya_rus (27 Ноя 2016)

Мои Рубины, очевидно, из первых партий. Звучат без нареканий! Голоса до сих пор чистые, бас глубокий. Но частичной разборке не подлежат.Левая механика одного Рубина погибла под натиском моего любопытства и интереса: сделаю ли сам. Чтобы добраться до клапанов нужно вынимать из корпуса всё основание, а этого не получилось. Не смог и резонатор басов снять. Сгубила инструмент уверенность в своих силах.Механику собрать обратно нужно быть мастером своего дела.Так что сапоги пусть делает сапожник! А "Момент" растворяет поролон.


----------



## dinamo (27 Ноя 2016)

Пусть мой первый пост будет в этой теме.
Как раз для тех, кто боится, не умеет и не знает.
Совет дилетанта-любителя. 
В первом Рубине левая механика довольно хлипкая. Слабенькие тяги, толкатели.
В связи с этим, они имеют свойство гнуться со временем.
Я отдавал свой Рубин мастеру на реставрацию.
В общем меня работа устроила, но обнаружился недостаток, а 
именно плохой отзыв баса и аккорда (не все голоса "заводились" при нажатии) , шипение воздуха, "опущение" кнопок.
Вооружившись пинцетом, тонко/длинногубцами и куском антенны от пульта р/у детской машинкой, я просто прошелся по всем голосам,  выровнял, подогнул где надо, поднял все кнопки на нормальный рабочий и удобный мне уровень.
Ушло шипение, инструмент приведен в  приемлемое рабочее состояние.

Это все, конечно, с учетом того, что поролон мне мастер переклеил, я надеюсь. Верю ему, во всяком случае. )) 

Мало ли, может кому пригодится из неискушенных пользователей типа меня?


----------



## glory (27 Ноя 2016)

Нет ничего невозможного.. Вижу цель - не вижу преград..
А мастер не прав. Потому как первое что должен был сделать, это перекремповать рычаги и убрать -сделать люфты... А может он все и сделал - просто подушки просели... Тогда из чего он их делал и как кремповал...


----------



## Евгений51 (27 Ноя 2016)

glory/ писал:


> Ну-ну... Часа три, говоришь.. Капнуть момента...  Пинцетом достаем лайку...
> Ну вот так это точно лечить только не гланды, а наоборот геморой через гланды. Уж извини...
> Только говорили про чистку клапанов.. Тут чистить получается не надо.. (Три часа, Карл!)
> А как момент ведёт себя с поролоном со временем, не в курсе? Есть подозрение что способствует разложению.. И что это за "МОМЕНТ" что ждать надо пару дней? Инструкцию хоть на тюбике почитайте...
> ...


----------



## glory (27 Ноя 2016)

Да ради бога...


----------



## levsha34 (27 Ноя 2016)

Давайте, наверно, перестанем спорить и подведём итог.
Левая механика во всех моделях рубинов хорошо поддается ремонту. Покупать другой Рубин нет никакого смысла если там не было замены клапанов. Я сам против наклейки нового поролона т.к. уж лучше один раз сделать по уму и забыть.Да и сам поролон сжимается под давлением пружин. А Кировская механика не самая четкая, особенно в контр октаве, поэтому лучше ставить фетр, фильц или что-то типа этого.
Далее, как мы выяснили, есть два способа замены поролона - через отверстия в деке и с полным или частичным разбором механики.
Могу поделиться как я обычно это делаю... Вынимаю деку целиком, четыре ряда снимаются сами целиком, Вынимаю басовые толкатели. Отцепляю, не разгибая, 12 сцепок, больше ничего не разгибаю - все снимается и так. Удаляю основание с валиками. Сбрасываю пружины и вынимаю все клапана на стол. Чистим клеим и собираем в обратной последовательности с регулировкой клапанов и зазоров.


----------



## grigoriys (27 Ноя 2016)

levsha34 (27.11.2016, 13:22) писал:


> Могу поделиться как я обычно это делаю... Вынимаю деку целиком, четыре ряда снимаются сами целиком, Вынимаю басовые толкатели. Отцепляю, не разгибая, 12 сцепок, больше ничего не разгибаю - все снимается и так. Удаляю основание с валиками. Сбрасываю пружины и вынимаю все клапана на стол. Чистим клеим и собираем в обратной последовательности с регулировкой клапанов и зазоров.


Если будет возможность, сделайте пожалуйста видео. Только разборки-сборки и снятия деки, без чистки и поклейки. Лучше один раз увидеть!


----------



## levsha34 (27 Ноя 2016)

ОК сделайте видео о замене клапанов через отверстия в деке и я отвечу...


----------



## grigoriys (27 Ноя 2016)

levsha34 (27.11.2016, 16:58) писал:


> сделайте видео о замене клапанов через отверстия в деке


 в смысле? я не меняю клапана через отверстия в деке, так что ваша реплика не совсем понятна.


----------



## levsha34 (27 Ноя 2016)

Извините, сделайте видео как это делаете Вы.


----------



## glory (27 Ноя 2016)

А зачем видео вообще? Ведь от того что Денис, скажем, убьет кучу времени и сделает видео разборки легче не станет... Здесь важна концепция, а делает каждый так как ему удобнее...
Я согласен с Денисом в том, что полная разборка позволяет сделать все намного грамотнее. Только стоит ли такого подхода "Рубин"? Вот когда левая рубиновская механика ставится, скажем, на "Супиту"  - другое дело... Но тогда и дека вся все равно вынимается из корпуса... А воевать с проливкой деки ПВА (не уверен, но то что деку снять не так просто - это точно) имеет ли смысл? ИМХО...


----------



## levsha34 (27 Ноя 2016)

Проливка не доставляет трудностей, больше напрягают шурупы с сорванными сразу шлицами.


----------



## grigoriys (27 Ноя 2016)

levsha34 (27.11.2016, 17:54) писал:


> Извините, сделайте видео как это делаете Вы.


 Поймите правильно, я этого вообще никак не делаю. Но так как школьный фонд "Рубинов" имеет износ "дальше некуда", то рано или поздно придется "делать". Я прекрасно понимаю,что проще всего обратиться к мастеру, который специализируется на переклейке "Рубинов". Но вкладывать личные средства в ремонт казенных инструментов, имхо - глупо. А работать надо
glory (27.11.2016, 19:01) писал:


> зачем видео вообще? легче не станет


станет. по его словам все вполне решаемо. ПО СЛОВАМ. но лучше один раз увидетьglory (27.11.2016, 19:01) писал:


> воевать с проливкой деки ПВА (не уверен, но то что деку снять не так просто - это точно)


 вот все-таки есть нюансы. Про видео я просил "по возможности", но если таковая отсутствует, то увы...


----------



## levsha34 (27 Ноя 2016)

Есть один пациент, попробую внятно записать, но не завтра. Думаю после Н.Г. можно поискать на ЮТуБе


----------



## gerborisov (27 Ноя 2016)

Это не Рубин, но примерный уровень "разборки" перед переклейкой клапанов.


----------



## Евгений51 (27 Ноя 2016)

dinamo писал:


> Пусть мой первый пост будет в этой теме.
> Как раз для тех, кто боится, не умеет и не знает.
> Совет дилетанта-любителя.
> В первом Рубине левая механика довольно хлипкая. Слабенькие тяги, толкатели.
> ...


----------



## Евгений51 (27 Ноя 2016)

grigoriys писал:


> grigoriys написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Если будет возможность, сделайте пожалуйста видео. Только разборки-сборки и снятия деки, без чистки и поклейки. Лучше один раз увидеть!
> > После первого Декабря ( у нас первого проверка школы) постараюсь найти убитый баян и выложить видео. Это не концертные баяны типа Юпитера , России, с ломанной декой, там сложно. Здесь не больше 3 часов работы.


----------



## glory (27 Ноя 2016)

Женя, вот без всякой предвзятости... Просто потому что сам сделал этих "Рубинов" много.. Очень много. Не считал...
За 3 часа можно выяснить дефект, частично разобрать, и устранить конкретную поломку.
Переклеять ВСЕ клапана в правой и левой с чисткой НЕВОЗМОЖНО. Или ты подготовительные работы не учитываешь? Готовые подушечки тебе присылают по почте? И клеять прямо на ту срань на клапанах..
Пы.сы. На "Юпитере" в левой нет поролона. Там на клапанах просто двойной слой лайки... В правой да... Но "Тула 302" - сложнее...


----------



## Евгений51 (28 Ноя 2016)

glory писал:


> Женя, вот без всякой предвзятости... Просто потому что сам сделал этих "Рубинов" много.. Очень много. Не считал...
> За 3 часа можно выяснить дефект, частично разобрать, и устранить конкретную поломку.
> Переклеять ВСЕ клапана в правой и левой с чисткой НЕВОЗМОЖНО. Или ты подготовительные работы не учитываешь? Готовые подушечки тебе присылают по почте? И клеять прямо на ту срань на клапанах..
> Пы.сы. На "Юпитере" в левой нет поролона. Там на клапанах просто двойной слой лайки... В правой да... Но "Тула 302" - сложнее...
> Конечно, Вы правы. Подготовка бывает дольше, чем сама работа. Мне поролон попался, целый коврик, 4 мм. Резать не надо. За лето сделал 3 рубина и несколько Этюдов.  Всё сгнило, как труха.Немного скребком пройтись и всё. Бас обычно целый. Сейчас восстанавливаю "Россию" Лет 25 назад продал её, сейчас выкупил назад. Те же проблемы.


----------



## grigoriys (28 Ноя 2016)

levsha34 (27.11.2016, 20:11) писал:


> Есть один пациент, попробую внятно записать, но не завтра. Думаю после Н.Г. можно поискать на ЮТуБе


 Буду ждать! на ютубе пока не нашлось
gerborisov (27.11.2016, 20:49) писал:


> Это не Рубин


вот именно


----------



## dinamo (28 Ноя 2016)

Евгений51 (27.11.2016, 21:17) писал:


> В том то и дело , Мастер периклеял, и сразу надо лезть в механику. Надо было подождать.Или нагрузить, а потом уже лезть в механику. Но каждый учится на своих ошибках. Вообще "Рубин" инструмент тупой и вечный, который можно отремонтировать за день, если умельцы не залезли в механику. Поролон Должен быть не больше 4-5 ММ.


 Ну я не сразу полез. Вроде не совсем я безумец. Да и ничего такого страшного я в той механике не творил.
Я ставил перед мастером задачу оживить инструмент и привести в играбельное состояние, за вменяемые деньги.
В принципе он с этим справился.
Настройка, сбивка и прочие улучшения не производились.
Просто, этот инструмент дорог мне, как память.
Играю, на таком, как он есть.
Ищу для приобретения нормальный баян.
Пока не нашел.

Речь ведь шла о том, что если у кого-то зашипело, упала компрессия, то не  стоит сразу бежать в мастерскую, а посмотреть внимательно на состояние того, что может быть одной из причин.


----------



## gerborisov (28 Ноя 2016)

grigoriys (28.11.2016, 11:28) писал:


> вот именно


 С таким "пафосом". В Рубине - ремонт, проще..Там аккорды съёмные, на защёлках. По сравнению с тем, что я сфоткал - курорт, а не ремонт.


----------



## grigoriys (28 Ноя 2016)

gerborisov (28.11.2016, 19:33) писал:


> С таким "пафосом". В Рубине - ремонт, проще..Там аккорды съёмные, на защёлках. По сравнению с тем, что я сфоткал - курорт, а не ремонт.


Я не точно выразился. Речь шла именно о ПРОЦЕССЕ разборки-сборки "Рубина", причем со снятием и обратной установкой деки. А Вы сфоткали РЕЗУЛЬТАТ разборки готового инструмента типа "Этюд" в качестве примера. Кстати, "Рубины" были и с несъемной выборкой,так что "курорт" - вопрос спорный. И в чем "пафос"?


----------



## gerborisov (28 Ноя 2016)

grigoriys писал:


> gerborisov (28.11.2016, 19:33) писал:С таким "пафосом". В Рубине - ремонт, проще..Там аккорды съёмные, на защёлках. По сравнению с тем, что я сфоткал - курорт, а не ремонт. Я не точно выразился. Речь шла именно о ПРОЦЕССЕ разборки-сборки "Рубина", причем со снятием и обратной установкой деки. А Вы сфоткали РЕЗУЛЬТАТ разборки готового инструмента типа "Этюд" в качестве примера. Кстати, "Рубины" были и с несъемной выборкой,так что "курорт" - вопрос спорный. И в чем "пафос"?


На сайте "Мир Баяна" есть много по теме http://forum.mirbajana.com/viewforum.php?f=7


----------



## glory (28 Ноя 2016)

В "Рубинах" курорт заканчивается с отстегиванием аккордовой механики.. 
А дальше сплошные неудобства.. Из-за штампованной негнущейся механики, которую не подогнуть, и вынуждены были ставить поролон.
В общем "Этюд", который на снимке, по сравнению с "Рубином"- песня..  Кстати,  для смены поролона совсем не обязательно было снимать валики. Достаточно снять горку (гриф левой клавиатуры) и аккордовые клапана становятся легкодоступны..


----------



## gerborisov (28 Ноя 2016)

glory (28.11.2016, 22:23) писал:


> Достаточно снять горку (гриф левой клавиатуры) и аккордовые клапана становятся легкодоступны..


 Вопрос стоит 4 шурупа. Кому как удобнее. По мне, легче починить два Рубина, чем один Этюд. И основное время уходит на "кремповку", регулировку после сборки, которая в Рубине - чуть продолжительнее.


----------



## glory (28 Ноя 2016)

А ничего что кремпуя готово-выборную механику работы минимум в 2 раза больше? И в более неудобном пространстве..
И не 4 шурупа стоит вопрос, а плюс еще 24 тяги с валиков на клапана...


----------



## russkiy-bayan (28 Ноя 2016)

На счет компрессии... Собираюсь покупать Юпитер (Люксовский). Предстоит выбор между "хорошей компрессией и тугой клавиатуры" и "легкой клавиатуры, но плохой компрессией". Что посоветуете?
Спасибо!


----------



## ya_rus (29 Ноя 2016)

Ответ однозначный: лёгкая клавиатура+хорошая компрессия. Хороший инструмент не предполагает компромисса. Вне зависимости от марки и сложности инструмента.


----------



## levsha34 (1 Янв 2017)

вот, как и обещал, вторую часть можно найти там же  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8PwGDIuTyQ


----------



## ya_rus (1 Янв 2017)

А что делать, если басовый резонатор приклеен?


----------



## levsha34 (2 Янв 2017)

ya_rus писал:


> А что делать, если басовый резонатор приклеен?


Если басовый резонатор приклеен,то разбираете механику и переклеиваете клапана. На старых моделях Рубина дека деревянная, но суть разбора и ремонта не меняется, все то же самое.


----------



## ya_rus (2 Янв 2017)

levsha34/ писал:


> ya_rus писал:А что делать, если басовый резонатор приклеен?Если басовый резонатор приклеен,то разбираете механику и переклеиваете клапана. На старых моделях Рубина дека деревянная, но суть разбора и ремонта не меняется, все то же самое.


Спасибо за совет, но я уже одну механику разобрал. Результат плачевный.


----------



## avm (2 Янв 2017)

Если не уверены, что сами сможете произвести ремонт, лучше обратитесь к мастеру.


----------



## Romzes77 (3 Янв 2023)

Дорого дня,с праздником, друзья, подскажите, правая клавиатура баяна рубин 6,клапана переклеены ,но есть проблема очень слабые пружины. Некоторым клапанам не хватает при сжиме. Надолго ли хватит если я их подогну или лучше сразу другие поставить?
И ещё вопрос как правильно устранить люфт кнопок правой клавы? ,баян тот же.


----------



## vyachek (5 Янв 2023)

Romzes77 написал(а):


> правая клавиатура баяна рубин 6,клапана переклеены


Дело скорее всего не в пружинах. После переклейки 100%-я компрессия появляется не сразу. Лайка должна пройти процесс прилегания.


----------



## Romzes77 (5 Янв 2023)

vyachek написал(а):


> Дело скорее всего не в пружинах. После переклейки 100%-я компрессия появляется не сразу. Лайка должна пройти процесс прилегания.


Хорошо, будем подождать благодарю!


----------

